# Anyone with any rcs?



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanted to see if any of you locally had any that you could spare? Wanted to try some.

Tia...


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone in Hawaii have these?


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have low grade CRS to sell but currently looking for sakura RCS to add to my collection.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> I have low grade CRS to sell but currently looking for sakura RCS to add to my collection.


Hehe, yes I know. Stop teasing. Lol


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Not legal to transport them between islands, right?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

S&KGray said:


> Not legal to transport them between islands, right?


Technically speaking, not very legal to bring it into the islands at all. But, that hasn't stopped people from importing things anyway.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

There are quite a few people that have them


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> There are quite a few people that have them


Again, stop teasing. Lol. Well if you know of anyone that has some to spare, lmk. Also, if you ever get your population going, I'll be gladly to take some off your hands. I would try the crs, but I don't think they will do fine in a warmer tank.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I actually just ordered some super red RCS off of ebay. They weren't labeled as Sakuras but I'm sure they're close. I'll get the population going in no time and let you guys know.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice!

Yeah nokturnalkid, my tanks are pretty warm also.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

nokturnalkid said:


> Just wanted to see if any of you locally had any that you could spare? Wanted to try some.
> 
> Tia...


I just got rid of a bunch but have a little more to spare.
I have some low grade RCS you can try as long as you don't need a lot.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sign me up too please. I am gonna start a 10g and these would be much appreciated! :mrgreen:


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

obake88 said:


> I just got rid of a bunch but have a little more to spare.
> I have some low grade RCS you can try as long as you don't need a lot.


Dammit, 2 days too late. I got some coming in but I will definately hit you up if they don't survive.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got mine but they're definitely not "Super" red like as stated however they are juvenile so only time will tell. But hey I'll have a bunch to sell/trade in no time.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Just got mine but they're definitely not "Super" red like as stated however they are juvenile so only time will tell. But hey I'll have a bunch to sell/trade in no time.


Sounds good. I'm waiting for mine to come in. Hopefully mine come in good shape. If not, I know I can hit you up if I need some. Can't wait...


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

bump

just wondering if these dwarf shrimps disturb the substrate alot less than otos... the surviving and remaining HC in my tank is still decreasing and keeps getting uprooted. i'd like to try them if this is the case. and also if anyone's selling them. much mahalos!


----------



## HELLAFLUSHED! (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry to bump up an old thread but arent cherry red shrimps illegal in HI??


----------



## taniner (Aug 30, 2010)

i've got snowball shrimps to sell if anyones interested. PM me.


----------

